# Авиация > Однополчане >  Персоналии в отечественной военной авиации

## andrew_78

Решил создать общую тему для обсуждения и вопросов.
Имею вопрос:
полковник Гостев Николай Васильевич - в конце 80-х  летчик-инспектор, Заслуженный военный летчик СССР, кавалер ордена Красной Звезды и полковник Гостев Николай Васильевич - командир смешанной дивизии в Джиде, авиабаз Шагол и Балтимор - полные тезки и однофамильцы?

----------

